# Tony Needs Our Help!



## HMF (Nov 27, 2016)

*paypal.me/TonyCWells*

*Broken Leg - Can't Work- Need Help!*




Hi, my name is Tony Wells. I am 56 years old and have a family of 3. I work for myself in (my own) small machine shop.

Unfortunately, on April 14, I fell in my home and broke my leg. I had to undergo surger
y as this was the upper (thigh) leg bone. It did not break clean, so the doctors had to use a plate and some screws to hold everything in position while it heals.



I am not allowed to put pressure on my left leg at all. I use a walker to get around, but it is very difficult to leave my home. Using a walker has resulted in nerve damage in my hands. This may be permanent.

For the next few months I will not be able to do any work at all. I have not set foot in my shop since I broke my leg. I have no cash reserves and am broke. Please help me make it until I can get back on my feet. I need your help badly.

I thank you in advance for your kindness. God Bless You!

Thank you!


----------



## Bill Gruby (Nov 27, 2016)

PM sent.

 "Bill"


----------



## Happycamper (Nov 27, 2016)

Tony, do you have a paypal account?


----------



## HMF (Nov 27, 2016)

Paypal is tcwells@hotmail.com

Use this direct link to send money

paypal.me/TonyCWells


----------



## Billh50 (Nov 27, 2016)

Tony,
I know what you are going through as I have gone through not having any income for 6 months a few years ago. It's not easy. I still have not recovered from that time. I am not in a position to help financially but do wish you the best and hope all works out well for you. If I can help in any other way just let me know.

Bill


----------



## Tenn (Nov 27, 2016)

Nels said:


> Paypal is tcwells@hotmail.com


I'm not sure how the PayPal works ? Can someone enlighten me ? I have a PayPal account but do not know how to send help? 
Thanks...somewhat technologically challenged at times ?


----------



## Billh50 (Nov 27, 2016)

Tenn,
Open your paypal and just click on send or pay. fill in tony's info and amount you want to send.


----------



## Splat (Nov 27, 2016)

I don't know how that Gofundme works so I just sent via Paypal. Tony, I sent it to tcwells*AT*hotmail.com.  Let me know if you have problems retrieving the money.  Guys, sending $ via Paypal is easy and I've never had a problem with it over the years.  Tony, good luck and be patient. I know it's not easy but the Lord will take care of you and yours.
-
Anthony


----------



## 4GSR (Nov 27, 2016)

I sent funds last night too. And I agree, Paypal is the way to go in opinion, too.  Ken


----------



## 4GSR (Nov 27, 2016)

Tony, I think I'd be raising heck at the doctor  for not driving that one screw all the way in.  Or at least use a shorter screw.


----------



## Tony Wells (Nov 27, 2016)

I can't thank you all enough for your generosity. But please know that it is appreciated beyond words.

Ken, that screw is backing out. I wanted to know why he didn't use a lockwasher or some loctite on it. It will be at least next spring before they will consider removing it. Meanwhile, it's rubbing on the inside of the thigh muscle. It's a little disturbing to feel the muscle "jump" over the head of the screw as I try to walk. I have a feeling it's not going to wait. More surgery, but at least he said it would be just a outpatient thing. Small consolation.

For everyone having problems with the gofundme thing, I tend to agree about using PayPal. It's simple and there is no "cut" lost. I'm not sure what the problem might be, but I'm looking into it.

Thank you all!

Tony Wells


----------



## JPigg55 (Nov 28, 2016)

Hope you have a quick recovery and hope you're able to keep us updated on your recovery.
I'll gladly donate more if needed.


----------



## Tozguy (Nov 28, 2016)

Are there two threads going on this?  
http://www.hobby-machinist.com/threads/tony-wells-needs-our-help.52459/

Has anyone used EMTs? Your bank to his bank using email. No Paypal or GoFundMe involved.


----------



## HMF (Nov 29, 2016)

Tenn said:


> I'm not sure how the PayPal works ? Can someone enlighten me ? I have a PayPal account but do not know how to send help?
> Thanks...somewhat technologically challenged at times ?





Use this direct link:

paypal.me/TonyCWells


----------



## HMF (Nov 29, 2016)

Happycamper said:


> Tony, do you have a paypal account?



paypal.me/TonyCWells


----------



## heli_av8tor (Nov 29, 2016)

Does PayPal take a cut when sent to paypal.me/TonyCWells? 
I sent just to his email address using PayPals friend and family option. He gets every penny that way.


----------



## HMF (Nov 29, 2016)

If you send it friends and family, they take nothing.


----------



## Bill Gruby (Nov 29, 2016)

As Nelson said if sent to Family and Friends, they do not.  It's one of the few times they don't.

 "Billy G"


----------



## rbertalotto (Dec 6, 2016)

OK, my turn to tell a broken leg story......Past February my wife and I along with 38 family and friends booked a Cruise out of Baltimore MD down to Florida and the Bahamas. Boarded the ship at 4pm in a snowstorm.......Next morning off the coast of North Carolina my wife slipped and fell on ice on the deck and broke her leg in EXACTLY the same way you did. The Xrays look identical! Exact same repair.
They were going to helicopter us off the ship but the weather wasn't cooperating so she was in the sick bay under morphine for 28 hours! Then to Cape Canaveral hospital for a week for surgery, then to a horrible rehabilitation center (Only one we could get into....Lots of broken bones in Florida!)
She took to PT like a fish to water. Worked her A** off and was walking with a walker the next day after surgery and with a cane within a week. Physical Therapy is EVERYTHING with a break like this. She is now back to 99% (8 months)....just a slight limp and she can forecast the weather three days out!

Donation sent!

God Bless.......Good Luck!


----------



## Tony Wells (Dec 6, 2016)

Thanks Roy! Interesting story. It's amazing how quickly (couple of seconds) things can throw a wrench in our lives. I'm glad to hear that she is doing so well. My insurance so was unwilling to pay for PT at a facility, so the best I got was a girl who came out to my home 2x a week. Then her boss came to evaluate, about 3 weeks into it, and said I could do it on my own. So that was that. I was up on a walker the next day too, but the cane came later. Probably why I have Ulnar nerve damage on top of everything else. Since she got off the walker so much sooner, did she have any issues with the feeling in her pinky and ring fingers? Mine are numb/tingling. Both hands.

Thank you for the donation. Very much appreciated.


----------



## rbertalotto (Dec 6, 2016)

I thought the great Obama fixed all these insurance issues????? You can't believe the hard time we had with our insurance company to just get into a rehab center. They wanted us to stay in a motel and have a PT therapist visit twice a week. I fought with them for days and finally got her into a rehab center filled with intergent and mentally ill. Just like the movie "One Flew Over the CooCoos next".....But spending four weeks with them turned out to be a real life fulfilling experience. We fell in love with all of them and they thought Karen was the Queen of England! The PT folks were fantastic as they realized Karen was someone they could really work with.....Believe it or not....We actually hated to leave! 

Yes, she still has twinges of buzzing and a little prick of pain here and there, but so do I at 64 years old and I didn't break anything!

You'll get better.......In 2005 I had a very bad motorcycle accident. Shattered both wrists and my right hand. The first hospital talked about amputating my right hand!!! I said no way and found the best hand and wrist Doctor in the world up in Boston. He has written three books on Hand and Wrist reconstruction. I was an experiment that went very well. Huge amounts of PT, twice a day for two hours for months......My right hand is now 100%. Recently I asked him if I could shoot my 454 Casull handgun.......he said no problem as long as you dont use your LEFT hand!  Your right hand has so much metal in it that it is much stronger than your left hand!!!




You'll get better...........But HAMMER that PT........If you think you did enough, you're not done......do some more.  It is ALL about PT at this point.


----------



## Tony Wells (Dec 6, 2016)

Fortunately, I have a good friend who is a chiropractor who is working with me at no cost to keep me moving in all the right directions, and I try not to just sit around. I wander aimlessly until I can't stand it, then make another lap or two around the house before I sit down again. Not too easy since I also have back trouble, but getting old is better than the alternative still. It's getting better, but it will be a while before I get anywhere near normal. Reminds me of a hernia repair in a way.....don't pick up more than a gallon of milk! I ate a lot of cereal back then. That was 20 years ago though.....time flies!

I am always amazed at the resilience of the human body. We are made in such a wonderful, fantastic way. Some people wonder why we can't just live forever!


----------

